# Beach Club Membership - But we are not posh!



## pmarson (May 24, 2008)

Just arrived and am looking for advice on becoming a member of Beach Club. Not looking for anything snotty or posh just a place with a beach, a nice kiddies pool and hopefully some squash courts. 

Live in Umm Sequim so was thinking of the Pavillion Marina Sports club at the Jumeria hotel, but have no idea if its any good, if they do memberships or is super posh?

Any advice would be great

Thanks

Paul


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Gym membership in Dubai*

Hi Paul,

Like you i have just moved here for work, live beside Jemaira Beach road and am looking for a Gym with squash courts. Did any one come back to you with good advice or have you found a decent place thats not too expensive?

cheers mate.

Keith



pmarson said:


> Just arrived and am looking for advice on becoming a member of Beach Club. Not looking for anything snotty or posh just a place with a beach, a nice kiddies pool and hopefully some squash courts.
> 
> Live in Umm Sequim so was thinking of the Pavillion Marina Sports club at the Jumeria hotel, but have no idea if its any good, if they do memberships or is super posh?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

why not just go to a free beach??? guess i am just to practical.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

Because if you read clearly he mentioned he wanted A kiddies pool and prefribly squash courts as anyone got any information?


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

You are looking at +30000 Dhs for single membership and 1 year waiting list un Jumeirha Beach Hotel, Mina Seyahi is 50000 and Habtoor is 45000 I believe...absolute crazy prices

Best to check again though, it's been a while since the last time I asked


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

pmarson said:


> Just arrived and am looking for advice on becoming a member of Beach Club. Not looking for anything snotty or posh just a place with a beach, a nice kiddies pool and hopefully some squash courts.
> 
> Live in Umm Sequim so was thinking of the Pavillion Marina Sports club at the Jumeria hotel, but have no idea if its any good, if they do memberships or is super posh?
> 
> ...


All beach clubs are quite pricey and usually long wait list. I have done some research few months ago...offers can be different by now, check them out.
*Sheraton (at JBR)- *[/B]coats about AED5,400/3months for family of 4 (2 adults+ 2 children under 17 years), facilities includes, gym, squash, beach, swimming pool, kiddies playground
*Hilton (at JBR)* - AED15,750/6months for family (2+2 children up to 13 yrs), includes all above mentioned except squash
*Emirates Golf Club* - AED27,000/year (2+2 under 18 years), full golf & club membership, squash, gym, tennis, swimming pool, BUT NO BEACH
*Dubai Marine Club* (on end of beach road) - approx AED15,000/year (2+2), swimming pools, gym, beach, tennis, no squash 

I ended up decided to use the beach at JBR (nice and free), found a studio where runs different sorts of dance classes, use the gym, steam, sauna and pool facility with the family where we are living......got to do all within the neighbourhood in economic way..... super!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Kezie said:


> Because if you read clearly he mentioned he wanted A kiddies pool and prefribly squash courts as anyone got any information?


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

prefribly?  lol


----------

